# EC90 aero clinchers ERD



## natexsteele (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello, does anyone have the Effective Rim Diameter (ERD) for the EC90 aero clinchers?
Thank you!


----------



## Easton (Jan 28, 2009)

ERD for our 56mm Clincher rim is 534mm


----------

